# Is your dog microchipped?



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I found a dog in my neighborhood last year not wearing any tags. I brought her to the vet and they scanned for a chip. They called the phone number registered with the chip and she was reunited with her owner that day.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Max got his microchip at his first vet visit. He did not appear to notice. I got the chip as a "just in case" backup. Have had not needed to use it as of yet.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Yes, both of my guys have Home Again Chips.

Neither of them have been lost yet...........

Not only is having them chipped a way to contact me if they were ever lost, but it also provides proof of ownership. I have picture ID cards for each of them.


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Just got our guy chipped today! I found a dog wandering at the dog park and bc of the chip, he was happily reunited within hours of finding him
There are health arguments against micro-chipping but there are also health arguments against using a cell phone. I'm for the chip considering the research thus far!


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Yes. Was installed by the vets who did the intake exam when Middle Tenn GRR took her in.

Have not needed to use it.

Max


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Yes... both dogs and our cat are chipped. 

No, I hope these chips are never used other than the routine scans when the dogs get their cerfs.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Yes, Murphy is chipped. It's worth the nominal fee.
There was a story on the news yesterday. A dog lost during Hurricane Sandy in New Jersey was reunited with his family by chance. Eighteen months had passed since the storm and they dicided he was never going to be found. They went to the shelter and the first dog they looked at was "THEIR" lost dog. Had he been chipped he would have been home long ago.


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

What a great and hope provoking story about the dog reunited after Hurricane Sandy! I can't imagine how elated the family and pup must have been!!!


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

All 3 of mine are chipped and Huck is tattooed as well.

ETA - We've never lost a dog so never had use for the microchips, but I'd never consider not chipping one of our dogs.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

All mine are/have been microchipped. I have see the reunions because of the chip, also it does serve as proof of ownership should anything happen. Will always do it.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

all of my dogs have been chipped since they started doing it. They still wear tags but I sleep better at night knowing they have them. Hoping we never need to use it comforting to know we can. None of my dogs have ever flinched when getting it done.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Yes Sage is microchipped, so is our youngest kitty. The old cat, 20 years this year is not. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Mayve said:


> Yes Sage is microchipped, so is our youngest kitty. The old cat, 20 years this year is not.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 Wow 20 years with the cat...very nice indeed 

I wish dogs lived as long as cats do. This is an interesting thread, and I have been very against putting any chip into my dogs or pets in general. Because I would not like to have something like a chip inside my body too.

But, the more I think about it...a chip might mean my lost pups return home because of it. I'm not sure yet, but I'm starting to think about having my pets with a chip etc. 

I'm not sure yet but I have been thinking about it more and more lately


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I added a poll to your post so you can see the results from your question.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Both dogs and both cats are chipped. I've never had to use the chips though.
Our local pet store even has a scanner so that if people find a wandering dog they can bring it up to be scanned. Of course, the vets and shelter also have scanners but the store is open longer hours!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I actually never had any of my dogs micro chipped. I plan on having my dachshund micro chipped soon and I am waiting for Ben to get a bit bigger before chipping. My breeder recommended not to have him chipped before 6 months of age due to possible movement of the micro chip when growing. 
I asked my vet about it and he agreed. He said he has seen quite a few dogs whose chip had moved down the chest and he said, it could be because they were micro chipped at a very young age. He now scans the entire body of strays being brought in for the micro chips.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

I got Ella microchipped when she was spayed. I figure better be safe than sorry in case she somehow gets loose. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rikki (Apr 7, 2014)

Thank you for adding the poll. I will be getting a new puppy in a few weeks and was debating whether or not to get it microchipped. I may wait until it is older so that the chip doesn't move as some people here have stated. 
I was also wondering about the possibility of it causing any harmful effects because it is introducing a foreign body into the dogs body.


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

murphy1 said:


> Yes, Murphy is chipped. It's worth the nominal fee.
> There was a story on the news yesterday. A dog lost during Hurricane Sandy in New Jersey was reunited with his family by chance. Eighteen months had passed since the storm and they dicided he was never going to be found. They went to the shelter and the first dog they looked at was "THEIR" lost dog. Had he been chipped he would have been home long ago.


I saw that story too! I was so happy for this family and their dog. 

Josie is not chipped, but with the amount of camping and hiking that we do, I'm thinking that needs to be done sooner rather than later.


----------



## NikB8 (Feb 4, 2013)

When Molson got neutered they did it at the same time when he was under


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

All our dogs are microchipped. None of them have been found because of it, but our bridge boy, Charlie, was let out of the yard by the pool guy once, and we got a call from the pound saying they had our dog and we could have him back if we paid a bunch of money.

Also, we use the chips to verify the dogs' identity for OFA certifications.


----------



## Daisy's dad (Apr 8, 2014)

I microchip all my dogs. It's never benefitted me with Daisy (I can hardly get her to leave my side, let alone run away) but, we had a dog in the past who was a "runner" and had been returned to us a couple of times due to the chip. He was the first dog I ever had microchipped and that sold me on it. Granted in a perfect world your dog would never become lost but, sometimes it happens, even when you think you are doing everything right. I think it's a good "just in case" measure.


----------

